# ludwigia repens just not growing well



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

What are your lights? Also, do you inject co2, and what do you do for fertilizer? 

Twisty leaves sounds like a calcium deficiency, especially if it's new growth.


----------



## tanknewbie (Apr 27, 2010)

same thing happens to only one of my ludwigia stems. the rest are doing fine though. is it happening to all of your ludwigia repens?


----------



## Elohim_Meth (May 8, 2010)

Falling off lower leaves of Ludwigia species usually mean low phosphates.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

alright, 
tank is
light:48 t5ho 5 inches above tank
temp: 74
ph: 6.5
EI dosing regime
injected co2 @ 2 bbs
as i said, it's only on some of them.

some are growing great.. some not so great.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ludwigia repens leaves will drop from low light. If you give them room theyll keep them but if theyre cramper theyll focus on upward growth and drop lower leaves. A good solution is to either space them or find a midground plant to hide the leggy looking stem. they are fairly notorious for dropping leaves before many other species in search of light. Even in other ludwigia species these are particularly noted for it.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

chad320 said:


> Ludwigia repens leaves will drop from low light. If you give them room theyll keep them but if theyre cramper theyll focus on upward growth and drop lower leaves. A good solution is to either space them or find a midground plant to hide the leggy looking stem. they are fairly notorious for dropping leaves before many other species in search of light. Even in other ludwigia species these are particularly noted for it.


That is exactly what I did. I placed the Ludwiga in the back, and some creeping jenny in the front of them, Creeping Jenny would keep their leaves even through a nuclear storm lol.


----------



## TheVisionary78 (Mar 6, 2010)

I find this plant is both hardy and sensitive at the same time. Mine lose the red color and the leaves fall off for the first month. Once the plant gets aculmated to the water it regrows it's leaves, get a thicker stalk and grows quickly after that. Maybe I need stronger lighting becuase mine is now a green leaf weed.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Should i just try to keep it shorter? I have healthy growth for the top 6 inches or so. After that it looks kinda scraggly. What's the scientific name for creeping jenny.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

fishykid1 said:


> Should i just try to keep it shorter? I have healthy growth for the top 6 inches or so. After that it looks kinda scraggly. What's the scientific name for creeping jenny.


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/83-Creeping_Jenny_Lysimachia_nummularia_Aurea.html

here is a link to Creeping Jenny, it is a great plant, and when they say it grows fast, it does.... very fast lol.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

yay, thanks noahma. when trimming the creeping jenny can u trim it in the middle plant the top in the substrate and leave the rest? will it grow like from the bottom part of the stalk?


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

fishykid1 said:


> yay, thanks noahma. when trimming the creeping jenny can u trim it in the middle plant the top in the substrate and leave the rest? will it grow like from the bottom part of the stalk?


Yep, and it is a tough plant lol I found a clipping from several months ago hiding behind my heater... it was not rooted, but was growing like crazy lol.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

sounds like a weed...


was looking through plant files and i noticed that the ludwigia stems that i pulled out of the pond look more like red ludwigia, more narrow and the top and bottom of the leaves are crinkled slightly and the leaf is mostly reddish in color.


----------

